# Android "first time" Home button framework bug



## fbs419 (Mar 10, 2017)

There is a long standing Android bug where the first time you run a production Android app after install, the Home button relaunches the activity and you can't get back to where you were in the app. It is described in this post:

android - Re-launch of Activity on Home button, but...only the first time - Stack Overflow

Normally this wouldn't be a problem with our app, but the issue can come up in demos.

I assume it hasn't been fixed, and it always says there are no workarounds. Are there really no reliable workarounds?

Thanks

_Moved to Android OS_


----------

